# Acer TM8215WLMi Realtek HD Audio



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

:4-dontkno
Hi, lately ive been experiencing some serious problems with audio output...

I cant watch movies, play games or listen to music

The Computer slows down, and i hear funny sounds(scratches, noise, or slightly falls behind and then catchs up, etc...) between the real sound...

its impossible do go on like this... the framerate drops when it happens...

Ive tryed like to uninstall and install different realtek drivers for the past 2-3 days, ive turned off/on AV, FW!
ive run a dozzen Reg cleaners, antyspypware, defrag, chkdsk.exe, disabling Realtek audio manager, etc... nothing helps...

ive tryed drivers provided by Acer ver 5223 and the latest HD audio from realtek ver 5283, and even tryed ver 5217 from Windows Update...

Did i miss something here?... its a clean XP install SP3, 3 weeks old...with all the latest drivers directly from Acer or Intel/Ati/realtek.

do you guys need any file from me?
i really need help...
:4-dontkno


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

I think ive found the sollution
in gamespot forums
can i make thread and u guys sticky it?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you post a link to that thread in this one, that will probably help anybody who encounters this problem in the future, since they'll most likely be coming from a google search anyway.


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah it seems that XP SP3 forgot to support UAA driver for HD devices... so theres a "modded" update for SP3 one... heres the link

http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=26114468

i have to try this sollution then ill post the results


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

if this doenst work you can try this
fooling the system to go back SP2 and aplying the UAA driver update:

heres the explanation:
Update (02/09/2008) :

Received some comments saying the above fix didn't work for them, so I just went and did some googling and found another solution which change the CSDVersion to SP2 so that you can install the KB888111 for SP2. Once you're done with that, just remember to change back the CDSVersion to SP3.

Let's get on with the solution... see if it works for you. 

*Source: http://boredsysadm.blogspot.com/2008/03/windows-xp-sp3-and-microsoft-hd-audio.html*

1) Open Regedit and go to :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CDSVersion

2) Double-click CDSVersion and change it to 200, then restart your system.

100 (hex) means its sp1
200 (hex) means its sp2
300 (hex) means its sp3


3) Install kb888111xp2.exe (Microsoft UAA Patch which should be available from your Audio driver folder)http://rapidshare.com/files/124178667/kb888111.exe
4) Install audio driver
5) Change CSDVersion back to 300 (remember this or else you system will think it's still SP2 and many SP2 updates may reemerge in your Windows Update, that's my logical guess anyway :mrgreen: )
6) Restart your system


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

lol  none of them works for me( wish i was one of these people who had a similar problem and the sollution worked )...

Any ideas people?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

How about you post your full system specs using PC Wizard. Download/run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then copy the text out of that file into this thread..


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

what specific information you want me to save?!? there are manny options

ive been away for a while cause i almost quit fixing this... and was in a mini holiday

Since this is a XP sP3 clean install, does this problem have anything to do 82801G(ICH7 Family) high definition Audio drivers not being installed and then i have to put the realtek drivers on top of this?

just an idea:4-dontkno

where can i find the 82801G(ICH7 Family) HDA drivers 

Or its the just the poor implementation of UAA drivers in SP3

All help is welcome


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Just follow the instructions exactly and the rest will be self evident.


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

i fixed the sound problem, after trying the following:

1.WiNXP SP3 CD, repair installation (failed).
2.unistalling everything that is sound related in device manager (failed)
3. Reinstall WinXp SP3 (failed)
3.a) try an exterior sound cad(failed)
4. Reinstall WinXP SP2+RvM SP2 Pack (*worked!!! sort off!*).

Now i have everything updated, drivers, etc etc....
the sound playback is fine, can watch movies, but...

cant play games... i get BSOD's, it happens after about 5-8 mins gameplay!

i cant post minidump files here right?


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

please rename to *.dmp before opening...


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Acer, Inc. Como

> Chipset : Intel i945PM

> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile T7200 @ 2000 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1600

> Hard Disk : SAMSUNG (160 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-840S

> DVD-Rom Drive : DSRCXS Z852RGX SCSI CdRom Device

> Monitor Type : SAMSUNG - 15 inches

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/1000 PM

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (July 2008)


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

please rename back to *.dmp


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

What games are you trying to play? Have you updated DirectX? What BSOD message comes up?


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

Directx 9.0c mar2008 update
ATi drivers are also the latest ones...modded of course...since ACER suggested ones sucks...and ATI doenst support all brands

BSOD-it makes a minidump a restarts right way, thats why i dont see the BSOD for more than 1 sec...

and i posted the minidump as i, dunno how to read them!
please help!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Go to system properties and turn off automatic restart on BSOD, read the BSOD error message and report it here next time it happens. Update Direct X as well.


----------

